

What not to expect from Apple's upcoming iPad announcement: A moon shot - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2825946/opensource-subnet/what-not-to-expect-from-apples-upcoming-ipad-announcement.html

======
stevep2007
If Apple announces just a new iPad and Mac refresh, as the rumor mill has
suggested it will, couldn’t the company just post it on its blog like Google
did today?

Tomorrow id Apple just announces an iPad and a Mac , only Apple customers will
be impressed. Apple’s brand is only making incremental progress. The
automotive industry makes incremental improvements every year, but the world
doesn't take notice. The world anticipates the next Apple product category to
follow the Mac, Macbook, iPod, iPhone, and iPad breakthroughs. To meet
consumer expectations, Apple needs to introduce the computer industry
equivalent of a flying car. In Google terms, Apple needs to land a moon shot.﻿

